# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## Isabellafool

Goedenavond,

Ik ben nieuw hier. Ik zal me even voorstellen. Ik ben 58 jaar, alleenstaande moeder van twee inmiddels uitgevlogen zoons. 
I.v.m. angst- en/of paniekaanvallen slik ik al 37 jaar Lorazepam. Samen met mijn huidige psychiater probeer af te bouwen maar ervaar sterke ontwenningsverschijnselen. Ik heb me hier aangemeld omdat ik graag van anderen wil leren!

----------

